# BMWs Extended Maintenance Plan



## VanRags (Aug 8, 2004)

I am buying my first BMW, a 2002 525i, it has 20000 miles on it, so I still have around 16K miles or 12 months on the Maintenance Program.

The dealer is is offering a BMW plan that extends the plan to 6 years or 100000 miles, an additional 3/50K for $1744.00. Is it worth it ?. The way I was explained the maintenance, it would be approx $800 each year for maintenance, so if I use it for the full 3 yrs, it would be worth my while

What do you think ?. TIA

Raghav


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Do it if you plan to keep the car that long. Is that warranty tranferrable to someone who might buy your car down the road?

I just paid $2500 to extend my warranty an extra 4 years and to 100,000 miles. I have 48,000 miles on my 2001 530i that I purchased new in March, 2001. So I am paying about $700 more for an extra 2 years over yours but with the same mileage limit. I will hit the mileage limit well before I hit 8 years ownership on the car.

I also have a $100 deductible and got some extra coverage for emissions and a few other things so I am pretty well blanketed and comfortable for the next few years and next 52,000 miles. Lets hope it is money well-spent...I am sleeping better already! 

Chris


----------



## VanRags (Aug 8, 2004)

Agent99,

Thanks for the reply !.

Are we talking about the same plan ?. It seems what you have is the extended warranty, I have that as part of the CPO program, with a $50.00 per incident deductible.

The question I had is about the extended Maintenance Program that would take care of the manufacturers mainteneance. No deductible, transferable. 

On a 2002, the MP is provided for 3/50K as opposed to later model years when they extended the coverage to 4/50K.

Thanks,
Raghav


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

VanRags said:


> I am buying my first BMW, a 2002 525i, it has 20000 miles on it, so I still have around 16K miles or 12 months on the Maintenance Program.
> 
> The dealer is is offering a BMW plan that extends the plan to 6 years or 100000 miles, an additional 3/50K for $1744.00. Is it worth it ?. The way I was explained the maintenance, it would be approx $800 each year for maintenance, so if I use it for the full 3 yrs, it would be worth my while
> 
> ...


Check this thread and read it all the way through. You can get better pricing on the BMW maintenance from the dealers who responded in that thread. THey are even offering discounts over BMW's MSRP. You can buy the plan from any BMW dealer in the country and it is valid at any BMW dealer as well.

edit:

It appears that Ted has left Carbone BMW as of August/04. You might still try to call them and see if anyone is interested in offering you the maintenance plan for the same pricing.


----------



## VanRags (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks a lot for pointing me to this thread !.

I just got off the phone with Steve Maguire and their price is approx $340.00 cheaper than the one the dealer is selling

Raghav


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

VanRags said:


> Agent99,
> 
> Thanks for the reply !.
> 
> ...


Raghav,

yes, you are correct...mine is an aftermarket extended warranty and not a direct extension of the BMW maintenance plan. Glad you saved some money on this. Due to my mileage and last couple times I checked, I couldn't get this deal on my BMW...I sure hope I don't hear that I can now after spending the dough on my ex. warranty....

I got my ex. warranty through www.1sourceautowarranty.com

Chris


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

keep in mind that you have until your current Full Maintenance expires to purchase the plan. Given that's 4 years, why would you buy it now?


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Robert A said:


> keep in mind that you have until your current Full Maintenance expires to purchase the plan. Given that's 4 years, why would you buy it now?


Guarantee the price will be significantly higher in 4 years. Nothing is going down
these days. :tsk:


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Wasn't any higher with my 2001 530i. The extended maintenance (4th year) was $395 when I bought the car, and at the end of three years. As it turned out, it would have been pointless to buy it because my car had no significant maintenance in the 4th year.



MMMM_ERT said:


> Guarantee the price will be significantly higher in 4 years. Nothing is going down
> these days. :tsk:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Robert,

I'm not sure how long that plan to extend to 6 yr/100k would be around. Like I posted, this plan was not available to me because of my mileage and I was quite disappointed. I vote for it being better to buy it now rather than later. It can be a good selling point as long as it's transferrable.

I think you must get BMW extended maintenance befor 3 yr/36k are up or you can't get it. I think by the time BMW started offering this program, I was already SOL so "bad, bad, bad" to BMW for nixing me on this deal.

Chris


----------

